# Innenlager montieren, einschlagen, einpressen! Wie geht das genau????????????



## t3dummy (13. April 2005)

hallo gemeinde,
hab mein innenlager demontiert, da ich meinen rahmen neu gelackt habe. jetzt frag ich mich wie ich am besten das innenlager wieder reinbekomme? wahrscheinlich gibts wohl wie für alles ein geeignetes werkzeug, welches mir leider nicht zur verfügung steht. wie macht ihr das? oder würdet ihr auf jeden fall   zum bikeshop eures vertrauens gehen? bin für jeden tip dankbar. greetz


----------



## dubbel (13. April 2005)

kein werkzeug?
dann ab zum bikeshop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (13. April 2005)

Lagerpresse (Radladen), Schraubstock, Gummihammer oder Stück Holz und nen normalen Hammer

in der Reihenfolge..


----------



## dubbel (13. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Lagerpresse (Radladen), Schraubstock, Gummihammer oder Stück Holz und nen normalen Hammer
> 
> in der Reihenfolge..


das würd ich gern sehen. 

lies dir nochmal die frage durch.


----------



## ZoMa (13. April 2005)

Gibt auch noch andere Lager aus Euro BB und wenn er Euro rausbekommen hat, erübrigt sich wohl die Frage, wie ers wieder reinbekommt, bei US ist die Frage -und meine Antwort darauf- schon berechtigt..


----------



## Flatpro (13. April 2005)

jojo,


----------



## maniersch (14. April 2005)

Passt nicht direkt rein, aber trotzdem:

Habe gestern mein neues Innenlager (US-BB) montier.
Jetzt war aber der innere Spacer etwas zu klein... dumm wie ich bin hab ichs aber trotzdem so zusammengebaut. Jetzt lassen sich die Kurbeln aber nur schwer bewegen   

Meine frage: Wie bekommt man die Lager wieder raus?
Bei mir sind die eine Einheit mit den Lagerschalen (Primo Powerbite)


----------



## ZoMa (14. April 2005)

Dass du die Lager nicht aus der Schale bekommst ist nicht schlimm, ist sowieso besser, wenn du sie drinne lässt. Um nun aber das gelumpe raus zu bekommen, einfach ne Verlängerung von ner Knarre o.ä. nehmen durch das Lager ins BB  stecken und Hinten mit nem Hammer draufhauen, so das die Kraft auf das gegenüberliegende Lager bzw. die Schale wirkt.  Im Kreis vorarbeiten, dann ists kein Problem. Und beim wiedereinsetzen bitte auch die Lagerschalen fetten..


----------



## maniersch (14. April 2005)

Ja logo! Ich dösel! Die Achse kann man rausnehmen...  


  Danke!


----------



## NRH (14. April 2005)

t3dummy schrieb:
			
		

> hallo gemeinde,
> hab mein innenlager demontiert, da ich meinen rahmen neu gelackt habe. jetzt frag ich mich wie ich am besten das innenlager wieder reinbekomme? wahrscheinlich gibts wohl wie für alles ein geeignetes werkzeug, welches mir leider nicht zur verfügung steht. wie macht ihr das? oder würdet ihr auf jeden fall   zum bikeshop eures vertrauens gehen? bin für jeden tip dankbar. greetz



1, alles ordentlich Fetten
2, Hammer und Holzstück nehmen, und das erste lager samt Schale reinschlagen. 
3, In das (hoffentlich Plan) reingeschlagene Lager die Achse stecken.
4, Spacer auf die Achse (vergess ich z.B. immer und darf die ******* immerwieder rausprügeln)
5, jetzt gibt es 2 möglichkeiten:
a, die schlägst erst die Schale rein, und steckst dann auf die Achse das Lager und schlägst das dann in die Schale
b, Du  steckst Lager samt Schale auf die Achse, und schlägst die zusammen in's Gehäuse. 

Wenn das 2 Lager nicht reinwill hast Du das erste schief drin, oder ein Ovales Gehäuse. 
Und noch was: lass den Gummihammer da wo er ist. Normaler Hammer + Holz stück hat viel mehr Kraft, und beschädig dennoch nichts. 
Jetzt sollte Deine Frage beantwortet sein.


----------



## ZoMa (14. April 2005)

Ich schwör auf meinen Gummihammer... aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Wer nicht so zielsicher ist sollte auf jeden nen Gummihammer nehmen. Alles andere s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. September 2005)

Also ich nehme da einfach das Einpresswerkzeug vom Steuersatz, genauso vorgehen, wie beim Steuersatz, geht wunderbar.

Leider hab ich auch den Spacer vergessen, und jetzt muss die ganze ******** erstmal wieder herausschlagen... ;(


----------



## NRH (27. September 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich nehme da einfach das Einpresswerkzeug vom Steuersatz



Ja - Hammer + Holz halt


----------



## Flatpro (27. September 2005)

hey mädels, das war vor nem halben jahr von relevanz und durch die sufu sucht hiernach eh keiner, d wid eher n neuer fred aufgemacht....


----------



## --FUNRIDER-- (27. September 2005)

kloppen du musst kloppen


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo, muss den Thread mal aus der Versenkung ausgraben. Wenn ich die Achse festscharub, dann hab ich da einma so ne Scheibe die ich draufschraub und obendrauf kommt ne 32er Mutter. Nun irgendwie soll die Mutter ja bestimmt die Scheibe da drunter kontern, weil die ja für den Anzugsmoment der Lager schuld ist. Hält man die Mutter nun fest und kloppt die Scheibe in die gegengesetzte Richtung oder wie?! Falls man absolut nicht versteht, was ich meine, mach ich morgen maln Foto.


----------



## Raddon (3. Juli 2007)

Ersten Ring so festdrehen, dass sich die Lager noch leicht drehen lassen aber nicht wackeln und dann den zweiten, äußeren Ring anknallen.
Am Ende muss das Lager leicht und spielfrei laufen, also ein bisschen rumtesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Juli 2007)

Naja das Problem ist, wenn ich den zweiten dann festdreh, dreht sich der erste mit. Habs auch schon mit Loctite probiert, bringt aber auch nix. Habs auch ma so gemacht, dass ich den unteren Ring dann richtig fest gekontert hab gegen die obere Mutter. Also mitm Hammer in Gegenrichtung geschlagen.
Aber das löst sich beim Fahren immer innerhalb von einem Tag.


----------



## fpartosc (17. April 2018)

...


----------

